# Paracord lanyard length?



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm wanting to do a very simple 3 stand braided lanyard for a few of my hikers. Making it more useful and jazz it up a bit.

Can anyone let me know a general rule of thumb if it exists for how much cord I should spool off to get this done? I don't need a long lanyard just enough to slip a hand in and out easily if needed. 
As always thank you.

Sean


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I am sure there are many answers to this question. Because the wood or a carving I have done on the stick I do not always put the cord/strap in the same place. So to get the length I want for each stick I put a large rubber band around the stick at the place I want to attach the cord/strap then put the strap under the band and adjust the loop to the length I want it, adding enough additional to secure it to the stick. If your braiding it just cut 3 the same length.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Dont think there is a right and wrong way of doing this but agrre with CV3 , just a case of suck it and see

I tend to use ready made lanyards they have a elsatic grip for the shank and there braded they look good and last a long while and as a bonus there cheap


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

ww.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-a-paracord-wrist-lanyard-using-the-cob/


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Handy info Rdemler! Thank you!


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks guys good ideas. I'll just have to be careful and cut it longer as braiding will take up more length than just running straight cord.

Rdemler, thanks for the link. I'll give that one a go.

Cheers,
Sean


----------

